# Super easy Latex Maggots



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey group,
Happy Friday. See below my tutorial to make maggots out of liquid latex. You can make hundreds of these in a few minutes. Use them on your SFX makeup or any zombie, mummy or other rotting props! The are very realistic looking.
As always, let me know your thoughts!!
Cheers,
ET


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I was wondering how you were going to get the maggot shape from those drops of latex. Never thought of rolling them. Nicely done!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

The blog post is published here:

http://www.monstertutorials.com/maggots

Here are some examples of what I have done with them:


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

very gross...i mean nice 

is Trypophobia a real thing?


----------



## shmork (Jul 30, 2015)

*Great job!*

Nice job! I have spent a decent amount of time with maggots (forensic anthro background) and those are some of the most realistic looking maggots I have seen. Sprinkle a couple of those in eye sockets, nasal openings, and around the corners of a mouth to make a great looking, realistic, recently deceased corpse (adding some bloating and lividity can help too ).


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for the comments BillyVanpire and shmork. Super easy too. And there are tons of uses too!


----------



## Hilda (Jan 20, 2012)

This is delightful! 
Thank you for the how-to.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for the comments Hilda!

Just in case, the YouTube Channel for all of Monster Tutorials How-To videos is here:

http://www.youtube.com/c/monstertutorials

Cheers,
ET


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice tut. I also watched your video on how to do the maggot infested hand, it's really nice too. You gave me some great ideas. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tdrew (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks for the tutorial, great detail to finish a prop with.


----------

